# Photo in the Carr Fire, CA



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2018)

found on Twitter-



https://twitter.com/hashtag/CarrFire?src=hash


----------



## Lara (Aug 8, 2018)

I gasped when I saw this. So powerful....yet, so tender and touching


----------



## jujube (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow, that IS powerful.  The helping hand out reaching out of disaster.....


----------

